# outdoor finish for wheelbarrow handles



## pickngrin (May 23, 2008)

With no room inside, the family wheelbarrow is stored behind the small barn outside in Ohio. I replace the handles every 10 years or so. This time instead of purchasing, I made my own from white oak. Painting them may be best, but its a shame cause the wood is so nice...can anybody recommend a clear finish that will work?
thanks


----------



## <*(((>< (Feb 24, 2010)

Soak them in boiled linseed oil. We use it on our wood trailer decks, works great and lasts.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

You can still use paint, just don't let them tint it. Oil base paints without tint are very good for outdoors. Details here.... Just remember that what ever you use, it will likely need some maintenance over time....
https://www.hardwoodlumberandmore.com/eStore/tabid/127/rvdsfcatid/79/Default.aspx


----------



## Rick Mosher (Feb 26, 2009)

Paint would be best but if you don't mind a simple twice yearly application: Dissolve some parrafin wax in a pint of turpentine. When completely dissolved mix with a pint of boiled linseed oil. For the first application wet sand the mixture into the wood with 320 grit wet or dry sandpaper and wipe off excess. Do it again the next day with 400 wet or dry and wipe off. Now in the spring and in the fall just wipe on a wet mix with a rag and wipe back off. As long as you do the yearly maintenence your handles will last as long as you will. :yes:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I made my own handles too. I just used some off the shelf 2x4's, and used Penofin for a finish. An easy finish to do and maintain. Maintenance is just cleaning and re-application. The wheelbarrow sits outside 24/7. Here's the thread.
*http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/wheelbarrow-handles-5771/*









 







.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I would just use a spar varnish and add an additional coat every two years. If you want to go better then Epifanes spar varnish.


----------



## Bill White 2 (Jun 23, 2012)

The white oak is an excellent choice of woods. BLO a couple times a year. You're good to go.
Bill


----------



## pickngrin (May 23, 2008)

Bill White said:


> The white oak is an excellent choice of woods. Bill


Yeah...I know my woods. I needed the strength plus the ability to hold up outdoors. 
Thanks for all these responses, I never thought I would get so many, so fast. I've been around this forum a couple of years, just dont get to post much. This wheelbarrow is old, I remember dad repairing it in the 60's. I used about 6 sticks of brazing rod patching up the "barrow":laughing:. It's all together now and good for another 10 years plus.
Thank you thank you thank you!
-Pick


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Perhaps the final topcoat should be a tarp.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Mosher uses my Grandfather's farm recipe!!! 3 cups = jelly-jar paraffin wax, turpentine & BLO.
Lots of wood things to maintain on a homestead farm over 1/2 century.


----------

